# Audi Drive Select ECU Tuning



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi all, I'm new here - but a long time lurker 8)

I'm the proud owner of a Mk3 TT 1.8 TFSI Black Edition, and I'm sure like most of you out there I've noticed that Drive Select does.... well nothing really on this configuration at least.

I've done some research on ECU tuning and found you can get quite the boost out of the little 1.8 with a bit of tweaking.

So I'm thinking - Would it be possible to have different ECU profiles according to different Drive Select profiles (one tuned for efficiency, one for speed, one factory settings, one for standard octane fuel etc.)?

Pic related, it's the baby.
P.S. Sorry if this has already been asked - I did do some looking around first!


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

flukey said:


> Hi all, I'm new here - but a long time lurker 8)
> 
> I'm the proud owner of a Mk3 TT 1.8 TFSI Black Edition, and I'm sure like most of you out there I've noticed that Drive Select does.... well nothing really on this configuration at least.
> 
> ...


I'm picking up my TT 1.8tfsi on Saturday and was just wondering if the drive select really does do 'nothing' as you said? I was under the impression that the 1.8tfsi doesn't have the exhaust flap that makes the TT louder in dynamic mode but I've not heard of anything else not changing like other engines specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I think this may be possible, as I know of a couple of tuners who have done similar thing all be it with an R.

Rick @ Unicorn Motorsport is one of them so could be worth contacting him.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Does the 1.8 have an individual setting? It would be interesting to see what's available. My brothers S3, with fixed suspension has (obviously) not got the suspension settings, but it interestly, doesn't have a Quattro setting either.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Anthony_Manton said:


> I'm picking up my TT 1.8tfsi on Saturday and was just wondering if the drive select really does do 'nothing' as you said? I was under the impression that the 1.8tfsi doesn't have the exhaust flap that makes the TT louder in dynamic mode but I've not heard of anything else not changing like other engines specs.


I've had my car for exactly 1 year today and after lots of experimenting I can say that the main changes you'll notice is it gives condescending 'Efficiency Tips' on the efficiency mode. There are options on the 'Individual' mode such as engine sound but I really don't see any difference whatsoever. It's quite a disappointing feature on the 1.8.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Donovan2123 said:


> I think this may be possible, as I know of a couple of tuners who have done similar thing all be it with an R.
> 
> Rick @ Unicorn Motorsport is one of them so could be worth contacting him.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Thanks man that sounds like it could be a good avenue to chase.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Number86 said:


> Does the 1.8 have an individual setting? It would be interesting to see what's available. My brothers S3, with fixed suspension has (obviously) not got the suspension settings, but it interestly, doesn't have a Quattro setting either.


Yes there is an individual setting but I really don't notice even a slight difference from any of the settings you can change (maybe I'm just oblivious).

Best I can say is that it changes colours in the dash and gives you bad 'economical driving' tips in the efficiency mode. pretty useless if you ask me.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

flukey said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the 1.8 have an individual setting? It would be interesting to see what's available. My brothers S3, with fixed suspension has (obviously) not got the suspension settings, but it interestly, doesn't have a Quattro setting either.
> ...


What things can you change in it?

TBF though, if you're lacking suspension and exhaust adjustments, the only thing really noticeable would be the Dynamic setting for the engine/gearbox. Which idles higher, and changes up higher, so is quite obvious. But you can get the same by wacking the gearbox into sport mode...

P.S. Not a fan of the coasting in economy mode.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Number86 said:


> flukey said:
> 
> 
> > Number86 said:
> ...


Ah I have the 1.8 TFSI Manual, the Auto wasn't even available when I bought mine! So nope it doesn't affect the gearbox at all since I'm the one changing the gears haha


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

The 'Drive Select' profiles are a bit gimmicky, similar to ones on VW Golf GTi & R. They basically alter power assistance to steering, how quickly DSG changes up/down gears, exhaust valves/note (depending on model), alters fake engine/exhaust noise in cabin, coasting in eco/efficiency mode to save a few drops of fuel and if you have 'magnetic ride' suspension it alters settings on this. None of it being very earth shattering stuff unfortunately.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure about linking to drive select but be warned Audi are really cracking down on this and its easily detectable despite what the tunes tell you.

In terms of what it does, it does lots and makes a difference on cars where those features are fitted. Basically the 1.8 has none of them unless you pay extra so hence the "it does nothing".. But Exhaust, Suspension, Steering and Gearbox are influenced by the settings. It allows variability, but personally you put in your individual setting and never touch it again in the main.

I turn off the noise, gearbox in dynamic, suspension in comfort and steering heavy.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Not sure about linking to drive select but be warned Audi are really cracking down on this and its easily detectable despite what the tunes tell you.
> 
> In terms of what it does, it does lots and makes a difference on cars where those features are fitted. Basically the 1.8 has none of them unless you pay extra so hence the "it does nothing".. But Exhaust, Suspension, Steering and Gearbox are influenced by the settings. It allows variability, but personally you put in your individual setting and never touch it again in the main.
> 
> I turn off the noise, gearbox in dynamic, suspension in comfort and steering heavy.


Well since I've got no options apart from black edition (and tech pack with satnav) along with the manual box, it really does very little for me 

You're actually the first person to warn me about this, everyone else seems to think audi are at best clueless and at worst don't really care as long as it's changed back at the end of a lease or pcp. Could you elaborate?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Search sucks on here.... I cant find the thread, but basically an owner/member on the board had his car chipped soon after the turbo went to the racing gods in the sky and Audi upon checking found he had a modified ECU and refused to cover the warranty/repairs/costs and flagged his car as TD1 invalidating the warranty.

Audi have been cracking down and scanning cars as they come in. Theres actually 3 flags, TE TG and TD for modifications depending on "whats" been done and they influence the warranty on the car. A few people work for Audi and have insight and I'm sure will add additional colour....

Wait until the warranties expired or just trade up to the TTS.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Search sucks on here.... I cant find the thread, but basically an owner/member on the board had his car chipped soon after the turbo went to the racing gods in the sky and Audi upon checking found he had a modified ECU and refused to cover the warranty/repairs/costs and flagged his car as TD1 invalidating the warranty.
> 
> Audi have been cracking down and scanning cars as they come in. Theres actually 3 flags, TE TG and TD for modifications depending on "whats" been done and they influence the warranty on the car. A few people work for Audi and have insight and I'm sure will add additional colour....
> 
> Wait until the warranties expired or just trade up to the TTS.


I was wondering how that guy with the blown turbo straight after a remap was getting on but you're right, the thread has disappeared. Hope he got it sorted.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

This is still news to people!??

You map your car, and Audi can tell (if they so choose to check). It's then marked down against the car for life with a "TD1" flag. Meaning any engine or drivetrain related issues will NOT be covered by your warranty. It doesn't matter if you map it back before taking it to the dealer, as that's recorded too.

Basically, don't fuck about with the car unless it's out of warranty, or of course, you are willing to take the risk. German cars, as much as they're renowned for "quality", are not particularly reliable (go Jap for that). So bear that in mind.

Full disclosure - I had a Leon Cupra R, and a BMW 330d, both mapped out of warranty. Fantastic gains, and never any issues...


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

Number86 said:


> This is still news to people!??
> 
> You map your car, and Audi can tell (if they so choose to check). It's then marked down against the car for life with a "TD1" flag. Meaning any engine or drivetrain related issues will NOT be covered by your warranty. It doesn't matter if you map it back before taking it to the dealer, as that's recorded too.
> 
> ...


Can they even detect the separate standalone boxes that you can add and remove whenever necessary?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, tuning boxes get a TB1 flag, some one once explained how they pickup a box has been used but I'll be honest I didn't take much notice. Again I'm sure someone will fill in the blanks...


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Search sucks on here.... I cant find the thread, but basically an owner/member on the board had his car chipped soon after the turbo went to the racing gods in the sky and Audi upon checking found he had a modified ECU and refused to cover the warranty/repairs/costs and flagged his car as TD1 invalidating the warranty.
> 
> Audi have been cracking down and scanning cars as they come in. Theres actually 3 flags, TE TG and TD for modifications depending on "whats" been done and they influence the warranty on the car. A few people work for Audi and have insight and I'm sure will add additional colour....
> 
> Wait until the warranties expired or just trade up to the TTS.


Yup. Audi were able to tell me exactly the milage the map was loaded onto the car and the milage it was when removed from the car. Once mapped kiss the warranty on engine and drivetrain goodbye.


----------

